# Scioto Crappie



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, I grew up on River Rd in Delaware County. I rarely caught crappie. A few days ago I went to the river just south of Prospect and in about an hour and a half I caught 5 crappie, 3 9-10 inches and two were 11 and 12 inches. Was a lot of fun and never thought I'd be targeting crappie in the Scioto, but I am now!

I used UL equipment with a Matzuo Nano Minnow crankbait, green and gold.

Have I mentioned I love these baits? Here is a bluegill I caught on one last year, was around 11"


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

UL Fishing is BIG fun!


----------

